# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  UFI software version 1.2.0.429 released:  28th Feb, 2018

## mohamed73

General changes: *-* UFI Box "BLACK" Indonesia version Upgrade CID support(paid)
The UFI Box "BLACK" was intended to be sold only in Indonesia, however we found many of them were sold outside the country
By upgrading CID to International version, you will have full access to all services including card refill and support download *-* Show [USB] Device Manager on Settings popup
This is custom Device Manager with "Restart, Remove, Enable, Disable" features
Come with custom "Install Drivers" for ADB, Fastboot, Qualcomm 9008, Qualcomm Diagnostic Port, MediaTek USB Port and soon
No more headache to search "universal drivers" anymore *-* Show [USB] Device Manager(inc not-present device) on Settings popup
This is custom Device Manager that will also list all non-present installed USB drivers
Come with custom "Uninstall Drivers"
Useful to remove/uninstall obselete drivers without headache
Screenshot shortkey is now "CTRL + SHIFT + ALT + C"
Forced menus shortkey is "CTRL + SHIFT + F" 
Support changes:  *-* Over 6.4TB compressed files uploaded to the support servers *-* Revised intenal downlaod manager user interface
- The file list is now sorted by date (newer file listed above)
-User bandwidth information is now updated realtime *-*Auto download new support file definitions on software load 
eMMC ToolBox changes: 
- Added info.txt log on read as user request 
- Added Pattern Lock decoder(if any) on Identify as user request
- Added Sony ftf file support for read and write on Factory Image Tab
- Added firmware verification on "Update eMMC Fw"
- Insertion test pin scanning is now mapped to single bga
 package(BGA153,BGA162,BGA221,BGA254,BGA529)
- Auto adjust partition size on EXT_CSD write with partitioning
- Individual EXT_CSD write on EXD_CSD viewer (Advance User only)
- eMMC type definition updated
- New TP picture for some BGA221 devices
- Added FFU file for KMQ7X000SA-B315(1) 
BUGFIX: eMMC firmware update routine, some problematic issue after software build 371 should be okay by now 
Android ToolBox changes: 
- Phone type definition updated
- Added Pattern Lock decoder(if any) on Identify as user request
- Extract support for CPB file version 1.8, 1.9
- Extract support for PAC, P5C file
- Revised file definition loading routine to speed-up software loading
- Revised Reset Mi Account Lock 
No more erase persist, so you should flash the default persist partition before the operation 
With this method, it is tested to work with MIUI version 8.1 or older 
ADD: Remote Mi account status on ADB identify(requires internet connection)
ADD: Non Installed Devices Install shortcut on device scan
ADD: Hardware information such as Storage Id on Model selection(requires internet connection)
ADD:  QCN file Remote download is now listed on QCN file popup included  alternative(untested) QCN that was not added yet to Support Files
BUGFIX: Improved ADB communication for new devices 
[MediaTek tab]
-  Support for MediaTek devices with UFS storage
- Meizu SLA Auth support for new devices(M6, PRO7, PRO7 Plus)
- Added New DA to support new Meizu Devices
- Backup And Erase NVRAM on Special Task
- Restore NVRAM from backup on Special Task
- Switch to USB HS option (was always enabled)
- Reboot after flash option
BUGFIX: Minor bugfixes and improvements 
[Qualcomm tab] 
- partition.xml file creation on Read for devices with UFS storage
- Backup And Erase NV,Efs on Special Task
- Restore NV,Efs from backup on Special Task 
BUGFIX: Oppo Qualcomm OFP extraction bug fixed(again)
BUGFIX: Minor bugfixes and improvements

----------

